# HSE French style.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Safety at work.

Lets have a good laugh at the company clowns expense?..

http://fr.evilox.com/videos/explosion-airbag-vol-plane


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Perhaps he was testing the new French Air Force ejector seat!


----------

